# The GIMP X11



## Zorglub76 (21 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

Je souhaite utiliser The Gimp; je l'ai installé (v 2.2) ; au démarrage il me dit que X11 n'est pas installé sur mon ordinateur.

Je télécharge alors X11 depuis telecharger.com et lors de l'installation il me dit "vous ne pouvez pas installer X11 sur ce volume. Un logiciel plus récent est déjà installé sur votre ordinateur."

J'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, d'autres manières rien à faire. J'ai l'impression que X11 n'est pas installé sur mon ibook mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer.

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## DeniX (21 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir
Quelle config de ta machine ?
Une réparration des autorisations serait peut etre judicieuse
As-tu vérifié la présence de X11 dans le dossier Utilitaires ou ailleurs avec Spotlight?
La version de X11 de telecharger.com date de octobre 2003. Si tu as une version plus récente il est normal que l'installeur te le signale.

DeniX


----------



## avosmac (21 Janvier 2006)

Pour résoudre ce souci, il suffit d'installer X11 depusi les CD livrés avec le Mac. Nous avons eu le même problème.

cf page 43 du n°58 de janvier 2006 (en kiosque)


----------



## ledurny (22 Janvier 2006)

Jete un petit coup d'oeil ici


----------



## avosmac (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est ce qui s'appelle couper l'herbe sous le pied.. :mouais:


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Janvier 2006)

ledurny a dit:
			
		

> Jete un petit coup d'oeil ici




"Pour ceux qui débute avec un mac."

allez, un petit effort sur l'orthographe; pour l'entête du site, c'est quand même mieux.


----------



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> "Pour ceux qui débute avec un mac."
> 
> allez, un petit effort sur l'orthographe; pour l'entête du site, c'est quand même mieux.


J'avais pas osé le dire  Merci Thierry6


----------



## avosmac (23 Janvier 2006)

Il y a aussi ce site pour ceux qui débutent :

http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## DeniX (23 Janvier 2006)

... et aussi cet excellent *journal*

   DeniX


----------



## Zorglub76 (24 Janvier 2006)

Merci à tous je m'y mets;

J'ai pas encore tous les réflexes, je viens juste de passer sous MAC après 17 ans de conditionnement sous DOS/WINDOWS.

A+


----------



## ledurny (26 Janvier 2006)

oups.mdr
merci en tout cas, ça crain du boudin... J'ai corrigé


----------

